# Itinéraire avec l'application Verycarbu



## thieu93 (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'aurais aimé savoir pour ceux qui possède cette application, comment fonctionne le mode itinéraire? Est ce que çà lance Plan avec l'itinéraire de tracé? J'hésite avec mobicarbu+ qui lui utilise Navigon ce qui est plus pratique pour moi.

Merci


----------

